# ships bell tartaric



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

i have just aquired a large ships bell with the name tartaric on it
can anyone help me with this name as ive drawn a blank
there is no date on the bell
thankyou in advance
peter j.fitzpatrick


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Peter, There was a motor barge named TARTARIC built Alblasserdam, Holland in 1928 and owned by Salamon & Co. Ltd; Rainham, Essex in the 1930's and 50's . She was registered in London in 1928 and - 84'.0'' x 20'.2'' x 6',1''. 60 nt, 93 grt, and 50 BHP. Official number - 160354. Would your bell have fitted her ? Charley


----------



## GROWLER (Sep 19, 2010)

Would this be the same "TARTARIC together with the "AMON" ,"BEVERLYBROOK","WALLBROOK" and "MAYESBROOK" that used to call into SOUTHEND GASWORKS JETTY ?


----------



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

hi charley yes that could be it 
i will measure the bell as its quite a big thing and let you know
thanks for your help
cheers
peter


----------



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

hi growler could be i dont know, any pictures ?


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Peter if you google - barge tartaric, you will find a good photo of her, Charley


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Tartaric was very familiar to me.I saw her often on the river and at anchor through the years off Grays - her skipper for many years was named Lazell and he lived at Grays.
Stan


----------



## GROWLER (Sep 19, 2010)

This for Fitz re "TARTARIC"

Regret no photographs but can say that piece of beach between Gasworks and Corporation jetties was a regular childhood spot
and there always L & R barges,coasters etc at one jetty or the other 
If only a camera was included with the bucket and spade!


----------



## fitz1925 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Thankyou*

Many thanks to all of you that have helped me find where this lovely bell has come from
Best regards
Peter j.Fitzpatrick


----------

